# Free T3 vs. Total T3



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

When I saw my new endo yesterday, I asked her which tests she was going to run. She told me that she runs TSH, Free T4 and Total T3. When I asked why she doesn't test Free T3, she told me that it isn't reliable because T3 levels swing so much throughout the day. I asked her about T4 and she said that the Free T4 test was much better than the Free T3 test.

I was curious about everyone's opinion on this. As I said, she's a new doctor for me and I'm trying to figure out if I want to stick with her or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lexi731 said:


> When I saw my new endo yesterday, I asked her which tests she was going to run. She told me that she runs TSH, Free T4 and Total T3. When I asked why she doesn't test Free T3, she told me that it isn't reliable because T3 levels swing so much throughout the day. I asked her about T4 and she said that the Free T4 test was much better than the Free T3 test.
> 
> I was curious about everyone's opinion on this. As I said, she's a new doctor for me and I'm trying to figure out if I want to stick with her or not.
> 
> Thanks!


FREE T3 is a very very reliable test BUT.....................if you are on insurance, they don't like to pay for that test as it costs more.

Here is some info..................

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

My opinion is this; doc should run the FREE T3 sparingly. You need a "baseline" to know where you are at and where you are going. Most of us feel best w/FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range provided by your lab.


----------

